# 3dskarten.com legit?



## Tony_92 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hello everyone.

I noticed that 3dskarten.com is selling Amiiqo for 48.00 € with free shipping to EU. http://www.3dskarten.com/amiiqo-spi...x-p-185.html?zenid=0la2bbf4eqg4bps37tnq7i1l15 

Has anyone ordered from this site before? Google didn't bring much results and the store only accepts credit cards, so I'd like to be sure that the store is trustworthy before I order from them.


----------



## XenoKaiser (Nov 11, 2015)

I ordered a Gateway and it arrived without any problems.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 11, 2015)

It's fine.


----------



## vamprex (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello I just ordered sky3ds+ from this website 3dskarten.com. it is not on the official resellers list from sky3ds but it is on the gateway resellers list. can you reassure me that this site is trustable? thank you very much


----------



## Nightstorm80 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi!
Two days ago (01/29/2016) I ordered a DSTwo+ Card there and I was worried because my order created two orders in their system.
I tried to reach them by mail two times allready regarding the problem but sadly I didn't get an answer.
No I feel bad, because I gave them my CC details.
Of the people that ordered there, can someone confirm, that the stores page seems the same and is not a fraud?

thx in advance!


----------



## borris92 (Feb 3, 2016)

Nightstorm80 said:


> Hi!
> Two days ago (01/29/2016) I ordered a DSTwo+ Card there and I was worried because my order created two orders in their system.
> I tried to reach them by mail two times allready regarding the problem but sadly I didn't get an answer.
> No I feel bad, because I gave them my CC details.
> ...



Hi! Same problem as you, and same product, the site created two orders. I don't know if it's trusty.


----------

